# Sexual energy and NTs



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

What kind of things does an sx/sp NT do?

I know that socionic sexual energy seeks a certain charge from their life. I have previous knowledge about mbti sensors and socionic sexual energy but what about mbti NTs and the same energy and the way it makes them behave in particular? Im thinking that a sexual NT would have a reading obsession or something but because Im not an NT I have no basis for understanding how the sexual energy directly effects an NT. I am simply curious and want to swap ideas because Ive been pondering this for a little while.

And I of course understand that there is a way for an sx/sp NT to exist (which Im only halfway sure of), but I also wonder if sexual energy in the socionics energy context would even be practical and serve the natural interests of an NT in the first place


link to descriptions of energy stackings just in case you arent familiar
Socionics - the16types.info - Instinctual Stackings

thank you


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

wsup NTs?


----------



## Moshe David Rubenstein (Aug 3, 2012)

I just took the variant test and got 18%,30%,18%. I'm not sure what that means.


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I am sp/sx


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Moshe David Rubenstein said:


> I just took the variant test and got 18%,30%,18%. I'm not sure what that means.


what test dear? a test for the energies??



JoanCrawford said:


> I am sp/sx


okay. cool. my dad is sp/sx. i dont feel like sp/sxs are much different than sx/sps. what are your hobbies if you dont mind sharing?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> what test dear? a test for the energies??
> 
> 
> 
> okay. cool. my dad is sp/sx. i dont feel like sp/sxs are much different than sx/sps. what are your hobbies if you dont mind sharing?


Hmm, hobbies? Sitting at home on computer doing nothing, studying fashion trends, going on perc, watching the tele, decorating my house.  So not much I suppose... XD


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

JoanCrawford said:


> ...not much I suppose


lol ok. whats your social life like? so long as its not non existent like mine. i know that sp/sxs will pursue their interests in private or something like that...im assuming you set the pace in your relationships since the social energy is virtually non existent for you like it is for me...but im really curious about how this works for you as an NT introvert...what is the social life of an sp/sx intp...if you could answer please do


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> lol ok. whats your social life like? so long as its not non existent like mine. i know that sp/sxs will pursue their interests in private or something like that...im assuming you set the pace in your relationships since the social energy is virtually non existent for you like it is for me...but im really curious about how this works for you as an NT introvert...what is the social life of an sp/sx intp...if you could answer please do


Social life is very formal and dismal. When around people I put on a facade of being cheery and sweet but nobody knows the true me. You can know me for years upon years and still know barely anything about me while not even realizing it. I do not like to go out with people during my free time, I consider it a burden to put up with people and put on my "happy face" that I mentioned earlier. The only time I am truly happy is when I get to be doing things that are imaginative and intellectually stimulating. I do enjoy being with my family but only when we are all doing something creative and/or sensory


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

JoanCrawford said:


> Social life is very formal and dismal...


I hope things get better :/


----------



## Moshe David Rubenstein (Aug 3, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> what test dear? a test for the energies??
> 
> 
> 
> okay. cool. my dad is sp/sx. i dont feel like sp/sxs are much different than sx/sps. what are your hobbies if you dont mind sharing?


Yes. 18% SP, 30% SO, 18% SX. What's that mean?


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

Moshe David Rubenstein said:


> Yes. 18% SP, 30% SO, 18% SX. What's that mean?


Well the percents dont even add to 100 lol. But looks like the test is telling you what energies youre more keyed into out of social (so), sexual (sx), and self preservation (sp). For descriptions just click the link I posted. Its pretty interesting and helpful/insightful stuff. Looks like you're a social but I cant tell what your second preference is because you got the same percent for both. you would be either so/sx or so/sp either of which in my opinion is awesome. I love social energy. congrats :]


----------



## Carsomyr Khan (Apr 29, 2013)

Wazzaaaap?

Anyways, I got 18% SX, 58% SO, and 42% SP. The label "social climber" is terribly inaccurate for me, but the rest of the description seems to fit pretty well. Although I could never be a politician the way the US system works.


----------



## kissy2490 (Jun 8, 2013)

73% sx


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

kissy2490 said:


> 73% sx


Cool, what kind of things do you like to do and whats your age? (I feel like more advanced sxs will have discovered more intricate activities to indulge themselves.) 

wheres everybody taking this test btw??


----------



## kissy2490 (Jun 8, 2013)

I indulge myself with food a lot. I love to play make belief but that's the aspiring actor in me. I love to hike, read and write. I don't really know. I like to do anything that interest me which is a lot of random things.

I'm 23 by the way.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

kissy2490 said:


> I indulge myself with food a lot. I love to play make belief but that's the aspiring actor in me. I love to hike, read and write. I don't really know. I like to do anything that interest me which is a lot of random things.
> 
> I'm 23 by the way.


OK. Reminds me of my boss who i suspect is also entp. very random and spontaneous.


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

I feel like I am an anomaly as an XNTJ as I have an embarrassingly high sex drive. I flirt with everything. Maybe the poet in me is choosing the wording here, but its like an emotion of blooming affectionate rage, at least how I integrate with myself. I'm totally sx type 8w9.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

sp/sx

The sexual component enables my self-preservation. If I have the sexual energy that I need in my life, I feel free to pursue my self-preservation. It's almost like a security blanket that I can fall back on.

Other than that, I read a description of sp/sx that said sp/sx types have a quiet intensity about them, which pretty well describes me. I am pretty detached from the wants and needs of others unless they are very close to me. I have noticed that others find the intensity associated with the type to be disconcerting and at the same time intriguing.

I don't tend to connect strongly with so/sx, so/sp, or sp/so types. sx/so types I connect with okay. Mostly, I connect with sx/sp and sp/sx types. The shared desire for sexual energy makes it effortless.

Oh yeah and sighing. I sigh a lot.


----------



## DrJakeyll (Nov 11, 2012)

ENTP, SX/SO. 15. Heavily into MBTI, all kinda of psychology. OBSESSED with science fiction, particularly the Ender Saga (mainly because it is very psychological and sociopolitical). Also studying Arabic. Reading books on PoliSci, PoliTheo, International Relations, Sociology, Theoretical History. 

All this mainly because SX are (obvioisly) known to seek stimulation and are very passionate.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

Unsure of my sp/sx/so preferences. If anyone has a quick link quiz for that, it'd be appreciated.

I doubt this applies to _that_ many intuitives at large, but maybe some INTJs will relate.

For me, I derive a lot of my sexual energy from perceiving a feeling of chemistry - that is, seeing *complimentary* interpersonal dynamics in word choice/thought processes, habits/mannerisms, shyness/confidence, open mindedness to certain topics, and timing etc. Complimentary approaches that feel natural to each other is key. Two hot people together hooking up does not equate to hot sex. Likewise, a "one size fits all" approach to sex is the worst thing ever. Imo sex is ideally done with adaption, and subtle gauging as to what turns on the other (of course, simply being open here is best) and doing that in so far as you're personally comfortable. To be blunt, I often treat sex as if it's a game of mutual pleasure.... And I want to get better at it. Finding patterns (things to do and when/why), and using them to the enjoyment of my partner is very exhilarating to me. It's this whole kind of, context-view that I find myself focusing on.. provoking intrigue/, trying to make the situation "atmospheric", and trying to have a degree of control of the overall vibe of it all that I derive most of my sexual energy from.. The whole feeling of chemistry developing at a given moment is so damn enticing. When it comes to love, obviously having sex with the person you love gives you a lot more energy you wouldn't otherwise have... but it isn't a fix in and of itself. I see it possible to have bad sex with the person you love. Ideally, the person I love would have sexual charisma on their own too and not just to me because I love them. Ooft, charisma.


----------



## Worth Lessemo (Feb 20, 2012)

Optimist Mind said:


> Unsure of my sp/sx/so preferences. If anyone has a quick link quiz for that, it'd be appreciated.
> 
> I doubt this applies to _that_ many intuitives at large, but maybe some INTJs will relate.
> 
> For me, I derive a lot of my sexual energy from perceiving a feeling of chemistry - that is, seeing *complimentary* interpersonal dynamics in word choice/thought processes, habits/mannerisms, shyness/confidence, open mindedness to certain topics, and timing etc. Complimentary approaches that feel natural to each other is key. Two hot people together hooking up does not equate to hot sex. Likewise, a "one size fits all" approach to sex is the worst thing ever. Imo sex is ideally done with adaption, and subtle gauging as to what turns on the other (of course, simply being open here is best) and doing that in so far as you're personally comfortable. To be blunt, I often treat sex as if it's a game of mutual pleasure.... And I want to get better at it. Finding patterns (things to do and when/why), and using them to the enjoyment of my partner is very exhilarating to me. It's this whole kind of, context-view that I find myself focusing on.. provoking intrigue/, trying to make the situation "atmospheric", and trying to have a degree of control of the overall vibe of it all that I derive most of my sexual energy from.. The whole feeling of chemistry developing at a given moment is so damn enticing. When it comes to love, obviously having sex with the person you love gives you a lot more energy you wouldn't otherwise have... but it isn't a fix in and of itself. I see it possible to have bad sex with the person you love. Ideally, the person I love would have sexual charisma on their own too and not just to me because I love them. Ooft, charisma.


Maybe it's a difference of drives, but I really like independence. First thing that comes to mind, where is the power in this? Can I create a space where I care enough that this isn't going to be half-assed. S) Of course the connection is a must, as well.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

as an so/sx ENTP, I thrive on intense small-group interactions (2-3 other people max). I couldn't tell you what my sp does, because it's almost nonexistent.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

gingertonic said:


> as an so/sx ENTP, I thrive on intense small-group interactions (2-3 other people max). I couldn't tell you what my sp does, because it's almost nonexistent.


thank you. while we're here, could you define what an "intense small-group interaction" is for you? i feel that thats exactly what so/sxs like and ive been curious about so/sxs recently so please tell.


----------



## nujabes (May 18, 2012)

brittauzenne said:


> thank you. while we're here, could you define what an "intense small-group interaction" is for you? i feel that thats exactly what so/sxs like and ive been curious about so/sxs recently so please tell.


With a group of only 3 people, you can all get deeply involved in a conversation. With me and my friends, that means that the three of us can be discussing anything from musical philosophy to the conceptual differences between certain video game studios, or even just completely bullshitting and committing 100% to on-the-fly skits and jokes.

I find that with more than 4 people together, the group starts to break down into sub-groups with multiple discrete conversations. I find this distracting and draining as I want to be engaged in everything that's going on.


----------



## brittauzenne (Feb 8, 2013)

gingertonic said:


> With a group of only 3 people, you can all get deeply involved in a conversation. With me and my friends, that means that the three of us can be discussing anything from musical philosophy to the conceptual differences between certain video game studios, or even just completely bullshitting and committing 100% to on-the-fly skits and jokes.
> 
> I find that with more than 4 people together, the group starts to break down into sub-groups with multiple discrete conversations. I find this distracting and draining as I want to be engaged in everything that's going on.


Wow. Youre super well versed in social observation...My social side is still developing. I dont think Ill ever be into group stuff though as an sx/sp. I tend to leach onto individual people...I love that. I never make it around to enjoying groups much. I can do it, but I make a few comments here and there. Idk. But socials are fascinating and I love the social energy. Its so warm.


----------

